

FCC chair accuses Verizon of throttling unlimited data to boost profits - ossama
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/07/fcc-chair-accuses-verizon-of-throttling-unlimited-data-to-boost-profits/

======
cma
Isn't he aware that the device neutrality terms (which BTW i don't see as
relevant, but he brought them up) dont apply to 4G unlimited plans
grandfathered in after a settlement with the.. FCC? New plans have to allow
tethering, grandfathered unlimited plans, under the terms of the settlement,
don't. However, maybe unlimited plans that aren't on contract aren't covered
by the settlement?

------
FlailFast
Next up, FCC chair accuses scapegoat of not providing good enough distraction
while he dismantles net neutrality.

------
jmac-sjc
My guess is that the FCC will win this one, but as trade, Verizon will win a
future (important) one they want. That way Mr. FCC will be seen as fair and
balanced...

~~~
bduerst
I think you're right. If Wheeler's motive is called into question for a future
decision that happens to favor telecom companies, he can try to point to this
grandstanding.

He used to be a lobbyist, after all - he knows how this game is played.

~~~
spenvo
The argument that Verizon is throttling Netflix is more solid. It will be
telling if FCC report is damning or not, because there is an even-better
'grandstanding' opportunity.

[1]
[http://www.dslreports.com/news/129745](http://www.dslreports.com/news/129745)
[2] [http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/17/5913291/level-3-verizon-
co...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/17/5913291/level-3-verizon-congestion-
netflix)

